# Thought I'd Share



## David Pence (Dec 5, 2008)

This is the Kansas City Public Library ... I noticed something about it others here may notice as well.

The photo was taken by Jonathan Moreau.


----------



## Aisteru (Dec 6, 2008)

J.R.R. Tolkien FTW!


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 6, 2008)

Pretty cool facade!


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 6, 2008)

The first thing that I thought was ---> "Wow! I must have been reading the abridged versions of some of those stories! No fair!"


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 7, 2008)

Ha! Very phancy photoshopping! 

Barley


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 7, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Ha! Very phancy photoshopping!
> 
> Barley



Actually, Barliman, I believe that's a real photograph. Here's another angle of the other side of the entrance


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 7, 2008)

Prince of Cats said:


> Actually, Barliman, I believe that's a real photograph. Here's another angle of the other side of the entrance



Even better! 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 8, 2008)

That is SO COOL.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 8, 2008)

That's brilliant! I'm saving that picture to my computer! (may even put it on my desktop background!)...(may even take a trip to Kansas City!)


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 27, 2008)

That is just awesone! The architect who did that is brilliant, the idea is brilliant! I haven't seen anything like that before


----------

